# what's better Kubota 3 cyl. vs 4 cyl



## woodmeister (Feb 6, 2011)

This snow has pushed me over the edge, i've been wanting to get a replacement for my 9n. Kubota's b series looks good I would get a loader and backhoe - just wondering if anyone else looked at these options or went with a different brand if so why? And would you go  standard or hydro?


----------



## ironpony (Feb 6, 2011)

I have an older B7100
3 cyl 18 H.P. standard 6 speed
has done everything I've tried to do
more power than the weight of the tractor can use
will spin tires in 4wd or slide when pushing dirt/snow
do wish it was a Hydro though when I'm plowing snow


----------



## Chargerman (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't say anything bad about Kubota equipment. In our family we have three 4wd tractors(two have loaders), a mower, and a RTV.  I like the hydro for ease of use when operating the bucket, snow blade, or box scraper. I can't remember the Model # of our small loader tractor but, it is a hydro and I just finished clearing snow a couple days ago with it. I can check tomorrow on what size it is but it is nice for all around use IMO.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 6, 2011)

My choice is bigger. Just my thought. But you have to pay for it.


----------



## Chargerman (Feb 6, 2011)

I found the info on our small loader tractor and it is a L3010. That is a 30hp 3 cylinder with hydro. I think that is as small as I would want to go and still have a decent size loader. The smaller ones will probably work fine but I end up piling snow quite high and need all the height and traction I can get.


----------



## Nic36 (Feb 6, 2011)

I currently don't have a tractor, but will buy one eventually. Kubota has been my pick, so I have been reading up on them a good bit. From everything I have read, hydrostatic is the way to go. I have read numerous threads on hydrostatic verses manual, and hydrostatic always seems to be more popular and better suited to almost every task. It excels in loader work when having to constantly move backwards and forwards. Manual transmissions still seem to have an edge for ground engaging work though. Hydrostatics are a bit more expensive. 

I have also read that the Kubota 3 cylinder engines seem to be quieter and smoother than the 4 cylinder ones. I found that interesting. I thought it would be the opposite.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 6, 2011)

It really depends on what you need the tractor for.  I went from a 2WD 25 hp Kubota to a 4WD 35 hp Ford.  The bigger tractor is great for heavier loader work, box blading, york raking, brush hogging etc.  But, IMO, the backhoe is still of limited use and the tractor is too big for mowing and blowing in tight or wet spaces.  I don't think I know any one with this size tractor that doesn't also have a rider mower.  As soon as I am done with my property and go into maintenance phase, I will be moving smaller for mowing, snow blowing, rototilling, firewood and other light loader work.  My current list is a Kubota B1550, Ford 1220 and JD 755.  While hydro is nice, it isn't a must have for me.  I've had both.  The simplicity of gear drive has its advantages over hydro in the long run.


----------



## Monkey Wrench (Feb 6, 2011)

I have both the B3030 Cab 30 Hp 4 cyl. and the Grand L 3540 Cab 37Hp. 3 cyl. I notice no difference in noise or idle of the engine. However the Grand L Cabs are extremely quiet compared to the B3030 Cab.


----------



## WhitePine (Feb 6, 2011)

I currently have one tractor, not a Kubota, that's a three banger. I have had a three cylinder diesel in another application. There is nothing wrong with them. My advice would be to ignore the number of cylinders and use other criteria to make your selection.

As to the hydro versus manual, Nic36 is correct regarding the popularity and applications. I would add mowing to the applications which are better done with a hydro, except possibly on dead flat ground, of which I have exactly none. I have both manual and hydro tractors. Mowing hilly ground with a manual is a constant exercise in rowing through the gears. I say that as someone who really like manuals.

I'll add that 4WD on a tractor is worth every penny they get for it, except perhaps for row crops.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Feb 6, 2011)

I have no preference between the 3 and 4 cylinder. But I prefer the shuttle shift to the hydro trans. Yes they are nice working in a tight spot. But they use 10% more fuel to do the same work since you have to leave engine speed up if you don't its hard on the engine and trans. You also have to let the hyd warm up longer when its cold. Kubota's are known to be light weight for their HP rating. One thing to look at is the bucket lift capacity. My 21hp B21 can only lift 930 lbs and won't lift a full bucket of wet dirt and if it didn't have a back hoe on it it would lift the back tires off the ground. My other kubota is a M9000 90hp and will lift 3800lbs but I have to leave a set of hevy 3 bottom plows on it to do it.

Billy


----------



## djblech (Feb 7, 2011)

I currently have a 4cyl Kioti DK45 which is 45hp. I started with a DK35 which is a 3cyl 35hp. The major difference that I noticed was that the 3cyl starts better in cold weather. I never had that tractor fail to start. The 4 cyl has 1 or 2 times needed a jump. The 4 is a little smoother runner especially at idle. I would not be afraid to go back to a 3cyl but I would want more hp, I am considering upgrading to 65hp with a cab. I just got back from my woodlot, 3.5 miles each way. After trudging around in the snow hooking up the skidding winch, my pants froze solid on the drive home. A cab would be nice.
Doug


----------



## WhitePine (Feb 7, 2011)

Kiotis are good machines, nice and heavy, and a good value. I almost bought a DK-35, but changed my mind at the last minute. 

I assume they are still making the Bobcat line of CUTs.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (Feb 7, 2011)

The 4 cyl Kubotas sound a little better to me than the three cyl ones but that doesn't translate into a loss of anything useful for the 3 cyl. My L3710 is a 4 cyl and my old Yanmar YM186D is a three cylinder. Both are better suited to certain tasks according to their size. I wouldn't attempt to mow a lawn with any L series Kubota. It can be done much more efficiently with almost any ZTR mower. Hydro does have its benefits but it has to be operated properly to realize them. This isn't difficult but is harder for some folks to grasp than others. Fuel usage and upfront/repair costs are the major cons against HST. Myself, I prefer the gear tractor but wouldn't discourage anyone from purchasing a hydro if they liked the system better. The only way to know is to operate both and decide. 4WD, however, is almost a necessity and I would discourage the purchase of a 2WD compact tractor. The lighter the tractor, the more the front wheels can do in helping convert engine hp to work that is being done.
Jeff


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 7, 2011)

My Kioti CK30 is 30 hp, hydrostatic, and 3 cyl. I've put 1000 hours on it in the last 6 years. Frankly, you would be a fool to not choose a hydrostatic trans. These things sip fuel and you will not notice any fuel consumption difference. The extreme value in being able to inch up to an implement or quickly change directions without doing anything but tipping your foot is very high. You do not need to run at high rpms though you shouldn't lug any diesel engine, a nice mid RPM point is where I spend most of my time. I see no benefit of a manual trans except cheaper to buy up front.

Don't waste your time with the B series Kubota, go L or GL and don't look back. That is, unless you are just wanting a big lawnmower. You don't really state your uses or your lot size. 

I would not recommend a backhoe. They cost about 7000$ and are of limited use. You are much better off renting an excavator for the few times you would need a backhoe. The excavator will have better reach and more digging power. 

Always choose 4wd with a compact tractor. So obvious that I shouldn't have to mention it but best to be safe. Even with 4wd it is easy to get stuck without a loader and some skill.


----------



## 711mhw (Feb 8, 2011)

I learned a few tractors ago, decide on what transmission and HP you want, the rest will be just fine. I think that under 40/50 HP the Hydro would be the best choice, as most smaller tractors with a manual box will be a 4sp 2range, very limiting. And yes, skip the backhoe, rent one. Have fun!!


----------



## pen (Feb 8, 2011)

If you are looking to run implements that are maxing out the hp of the tractor you can afford, I'd go with a manual trans.  If not, then the option is preference.  Hydrostat's do consume more hp than a manual trans so if it is going to be run to the max, consider that. 

pen


----------



## Highbeam (Feb 8, 2011)

Good point Pen, the answer is to match the PTO HP to the desired implement and then go up a size. The HST trans will consume about 2 HP.

711 makes a good point too that all major tractor brands have good machines. Kubota included. I like to recommend driving around and seeing what brand your neighbors are running and also check the local dealerships for their abilities and dependability, attitude. I found the Kioti line, who builds for Bobcat too, and have been very impressed.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 8, 2011)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Good point Pen, the answer is to match the PTO HP to the desired implement and then go up a size. The HST trans will consume about 2 HP.
> 
> 711 makes a good point too that all major tractor brands have good machines. Kubota included. *I like to recommend driving around and seeing what brand your neighbors are running *and also check the local dealerships for their abilities and dependability, attitude. I found the Kioti line, who builds for Bobcat too, and have been very impressed.



all my neighbors are running those "green" ones
I cant afford the green paint its mighty expensive


----------



## WhitePine (Feb 8, 2011)

ironpony said:
			
		

> all my neighbors are running those "green" ones
> I cant afford the green paint its mighty expensive



And it's getting more expensive. Deere has been on a major tear forcing smaller dealers to sell out to the big ones or go under. They want fewer dealers, so that they don't compete against each other on price. In the size the OP is probably looking at, they don't build any of their own tractors anyway.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 8, 2011)

WhitePine said:
			
		

> In the size the OP is probably looking at, they don't build any of their own tractors anyway.



And haven't for a long time.


----------



## Nic36 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a coworker that ridiculed me quite a bit when I said I hope to eventually buy a Kubota. He has an older 65 hp John Deere and couldn't understand why I wanted a Kubota over a Deere. I gave him my reasons, price being the biggest factor. That was not good enough and he kept remarking that a Japanese tractor would never be as good. I finally told him that the Deere compact tractors aren't really American made anyway and have Yanmar (Japanese) engines in them. He was so shocked, he had to look up the specs on his computer right then and there. It was funny to see his face when he realized I was telling the truth. I was then able to say, "At least Kubota makes their own engines." It was all in good fun as we both kid all the time.

I have considered a Kioti too. I've read a lot of good things about them. The other orange tractor.


----------



## charly (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a L3010 Kubota, manual trans. Over 400 hours , 3 cyl, 30 hp. No problems. Front end loader and 5 1/2 foot snow blower on the back. Hydro static trans would be nice when making that first pass into heavy wet snow, so you could creep along. Other than that, it pretty much does what I need and always starts.Good on fuel too. As far as mowing I use a Ferris zero turn mower to mow about 3 acres. Some hilly areas. I would spend the difference and get a big enough tractor. You'll never look back. I'd love a cab some day. Blowing snow in the wind is tough. hh:


----------



## woodmeister (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks for the input leaning towards the standard going to have to check out kiota, see how they compare.


----------



## charly (Feb 9, 2011)

woodmeister said:
			
		

> thanks for the input leaning towards the standard going to have to check out kiota, see how they compare.


 I liked the way Kioti ran all their metal hydraulic lines thru rubber mounted isolators and then metal clamps over that. My Kubota just has metal clamps on mthe metal hydaulic lines. A nicer set up on the Kiota. Use to have a great Kioti dealer by me. I never forgot this. This guy would surprise buyers, once he new they were approved for a loan, by dropping their tractor off at their house, so it would be sitting there when they got home. He did this before receiving dime from his customers. He use to say , what's the worse they're going to do, not pay me? People loved it! He was a hand shake type of guy. Even offered me to let me use his dealer # so I could go get a logging winch for my tractor at his cost, from another distributor. I never did take him up on that.


----------

